# Lenovo R500 Notebook

## RealBluescreen

I buyed a Lenovo Notebook:

 *CPU Infos wrote:*   

> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> 
> model           : 23
> ...

 

Question 1: Why isn't there something written in power management, because I got all gouvenors built in!

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
> ...

 

Components:Wired Ethernet [working]

SD Cardreader [working]

ACPI STD, STR [working]

WLAN [working]

Working - but I don't know the trigger to turn it off or on - so I can only use it, if it's turned from boot on (for example because it's enabled via Windows).

Webcam [working]

Encryption Chip [not working]

I got a built in Security Chip. But I can't see it anywhere. But I got to admit, that I didn't used it under Windows XP.

Bluetooth [working]

This is a little bit curious. I was able to receive and transmit data with Ubuntu. But anyremote told me, that bluetooth "was not active". I couldn't find it anywhere, not in the USB devices, nor the PCI devices.  

Fingerprint Sensor [not working]

I didn't got something working: Vendor ID: 0x8ff (AuthenTec, Inc.) Product ID: 0x2810 Revision: 17.03

Intel Graphic Card [working with Problems]

The grapic card works nearly normally, DRI works. But I got Graphic-"errors", on Windows. Ist there something noted with intel grapic cards?

Can you help me with this issues?

I also got the bluez-block problem.

 *emerge bluez wrote:*   

> [ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.38  USE="alsa cups usb -debug -doc -gstreamer -old-daemons -test-programs"
> 
> [blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)
> 
> [blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.38)
> ...

 

But a emerge -1 net-wireless/bluez didn't take remedial action.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi, 

1st: you should update your pciids via "update-pciids". Then you will see, which controller you have for wireless.

2nd: CPU scaling is working as you can see in your cpuinfo, since its scaling down to 1200MHz instead of full 2100MHz.

3rd: Webcam could be possible with uvcvideo driver in the kernel.

4th: Fingerprint should be possible with thinkfinger.

5th: You should try to unmask the latest intel driver and use KMS. In some rare cases this doesnt work as well, so just try it out.

bb

----------

## toralf

Answer to Q1:what does

```

cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
```

tell you ?

----------

## d2_racing

For your networkmanager, you can use WiCD if you want.

Post the new result of lspci and we will be able to help you  :Razz: 

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> 1st: you should update your pciids via "update-pciids". Then you will see, which controller you have for wireless.

 

I updated it:

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
> ...

 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 2nd: CPU scaling is working as you can see in your cpuinfo, since its scaling down to 1200MHz instead of full 2100MHz.

 

I know this, but I thought that there should be something written in power management

 *Quote:*   

> 3rd: Webcam could be possible with uvcvideo driver in the kernel.

 I couldn't find this module. But I allready included evry Video4Linux driver as modules in my kernel. But cheese's logging something that may be interesting: *cheese wrote:*   

> ** (cheese:8196): WARNING **: No GConf default video sink key and autovideosink doesn't work
> 
> ** (cheese:8196): CRITICAL **: gst_x_overlay_set_xwindow_id: assertion `overlay != NULL' failed
> 
> ** (cheese:8196): CRITICAL **: gst_x_overlay_set_xwindow_id: assertion `overlay != NULL' failed

 Can this help?

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 4th: Fingerprint should be possible with thinkfinger.

 

Doesn't work: *tf-tool --acquire wrote:*   

> ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>
> 
> Initializing...USB device not found.

 Is there some configuration needed that's not logged after emerging.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 5th: You should try to unmask the latest intel driver and use KMS. In some rare cases this doesnt work as well, so just try it out.

 I'll try it.

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Answer to Q1:what does
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
> ...

 

 *cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu?/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq wrote:*   

> 1200000
> 
> 1200000

 

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> For your networkmanager, you can use WiCD if you want.
> 
> Post the new result of lspci and we will be able to help you 

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for your wireless, you need to configure your kernel to enable the new iwlagn driver and also you need to install this package.

```

# emerge -av net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode 

```

After doing this, you can reboot and post the result :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# cat .config | grep -i agn

```

----------

## depontius

Encryption chip:

You need to set some special kernel options before doing anything with this.  I've toyed with the idea of using it, have the necessary kernel config, packages built, etc.  I've just never taken the time to go any further.  To be honest, I don't even remember where in the kernel config those things are.  But without starting up the kernel configurator, I believe you want to look somewhere near "CONFIG_TCG_TPM".  In portage you want to look for things like "trousers", "tpm", or "tcg".

The encryption chip in a Thinkpad doesn't really do encryption.  It stores keys, signatures, and the like, and it stores them securely.  It gives you a way to examine your system, basically reducing it to some sort of signature, and ask the TPM/TCG chip, "Is this system signature OK?" and the chip will answer yes or no.  If the answer is no, then you know someone has been tampering.  As another for-instance, a TPM/TCG-aware BIOS could choose to only boot an OS with a passing signature.  In other words, he who owns the TCG/TPM chip owns the system.

Many people really don't like this capability, because they see it as a way for Microsoft and the mafIAA to take over control of our computers.  But the technology, as done today, is neutral, and we can use it to make sure nobody else takes over our computers - including Microsoft and the mafIAA.

My take is that if the technology exists in the computer, I want to make sure that *I* own it, preventing anyone else from doing so.  That said, I haven't done so yet, partly time, partly because the technology is so esoteric, and partly because the only system I have with TPM is a company laptop, so I'm not really the owner.

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, for your wireless, you need to configure your kernel to enable the new iwlagn driver and also you need to install this package.
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -av net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode 
> ...

 

Okay:

 *datas wrote:*   

> dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 32:46:45:21:34:42  
> 
>           BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1            
> 
>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, great  :Razz: 

First, you don't need to load the old iwl3945 :

```

CONFIG_IWL3945=m 

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y 

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y 

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y 

CONFIG_IWL3945_DEBUG=y 

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

